# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Ambeta Toromani

## dodoni

Ambeta Torromani korr fitore në Saranno Famosi
 Balerina shqiptare, Ambeta Torromani po korr sukses në spektaklin italian të Italia 1 Saranno Famosi, prezantuar nga spikerja e njohur Maria de Fipipi. Balerina ka hyrë në garë që në muajin qershor ku është bërë edhe përzgjedhja e të rinjve që po marrin pjesë në këtë pektakël. Ajo prej kohësh është duke debutuar me sukses në cinecita, duke treguar edhe njëherë se shqiptarët janë të talentuar. Herë pas herë ajo është dukur pranë balerinëve të tjerë shqiptarë, Kledi Kadiut dhe Ilir Shaqirit, të cilët me sa duket, e kanë përkrahur gjatë garës që ajo është duke zhvilluar atje. Balerina shqiptare në ditët e para të garës ka patur kritika të ashpra sidomos nga konkurrentët e tjerë, të cilët i kanë qëndruar ftohtë gjatë konkurrimit, për faktin se ajo është shqiptare. Të njëjtën frymë kanë ndjekur fillimisht edhe anëtarët e tjerë të jurisë, të cilët i kanë thënë asaj se duhet të punojë akoma më shumë, pasi kërcimi i saj priret më shumë drejt rrymës së kërcimit operistik. Por gjatë garës ajo ka arritur të pozicionohet mes konkurrentëve më të fortë në këtë spektakël. 

Përshëndetje dhe suksese shqiptarëve anembanë botës
Rrofshin Shqiptarët e Bashkuar dhe Shqipëria e Bashkuar

----------


## Flava

mua me then te drejten me pelqen shum si balerine Ambeta. Eshte shum e talentuar. Vetem se nuk me pelqen se si flet. Edhe Kledi me Ilirin jan shum te mir. Sidomos Kledi:)

----------


## vana

Te ju them te drejten Ambeta eshte shume e mire ne specializimin e vet, dmth ne dance, por per gjerat e tjera as nuk flitet fare! Nuk din ala me folur mire (ashtu edhe Kledi Iliri qe kan shume vite ketu ne Itali), por ne kategorine qe bejne jan shume te mire!

----------


## Flava

Ja dhe nje foto e saj per ata qe s'e kan par...

----------


## BlueBaron

*Balerina shqiptare pas sfides ne shkollen e "Amici", fillimisht si balerine dhe me me pas si pedagoge, po pergatit karrieren e saj te re. Ate te nje koreografeje. Oferta, e marre nga Akademia italiane Zhizel, i'a ka forcuar bindjen artistes, qe te vazhdoje rrugen e veshtire te koreografes ne baletin klasik.* 

"Mjellma" shqiptare e kercimit klasik ka nisur te "notoje ne liqenin" e koreografise italiane. Etapa tjeter e karrieres se Anbeta Tormanit, eshte ajo e koreografise. Pas nje eksperience te gjate si balerine e pare ne Teatrin e Operas dhe Baletit ne Tirane dhe shperthimit te saj ne skenen italiane te "Saranno Famosi". U komentua si shume e habitshme fakti, qe nje profesioniste e kercimit klasik te ndiqte kete shkolle vetem per nje sfide. Nga nje kunkurente dinjitoze, ajo kaloi ne nje pedagoge koreografie, qe mbajti fort shkollen e vitit te kaluar. Talenti i Toromanit, nuk mund te mos vihej re nga organizatoret, te cilet pasi e kane pare ne interpretim "mjellmen" shqiptare e kane promovuar ne koreografe dhe mbeshtetese kryesore te "Amici". Por per Toromanin, kjo nuk mjaftonte. Pas nje largimi gati nje vjecar nga ekrani, Anbeta pregatiste karrieren e saj te re. Me pak e fokusuar ne kamera dhe me shume e perqendruar per tek arti i koreografise. Permes shfaqjeve te vogla, qe vinte ne skene, ajo perpiqej te linte gjurmet e atij baleti, qe mesoi ne Tirane. I duheshin, per te matur aftesite e saj; kete here jo drejtpersedrejti ne maje te gishtave. Oferta, e marre nga Akademiia italiane Zhizel, per te bere pedagogen ne edicionin e trete "Porto San Giorgio in Danza", ku behet nje mesim i hapur baleti. Anbeta, ne kete eveniment nderkombetar, do te beje koragorafite e baletit klasik. Nje zhaner i veshtire, per nga teknikat dhe perfekshmeria e interpretimit, por dhe shume i dashur per artisten shqiptare. Per mediat eshte shume e rezervuar, flet pak, ndersa pohon se ia ka lene punen te beje pjesen tjeter te propagandes se saj artistike. Nje karriere, e nisur ne moshen 5 vjecare, mes entuziazmit dhe skepticimit. I mjaftojne pak jave, per te zbuluar dashurine e saj per baletin. "Mjellma" e baletit klasik pershkruhet si nje person shume ambicoz, e thjeshte dhe modeste. E pranon se ne pamje te pare, shfaq nje imazh te vetes, qe as ajo vete nuk e njeh. "Me ka ndodhur shpesh te degjoj, te me thone se jam e ftohte dhe shume e rezervuar, por ju siguroj qe eshte vetem pershtypja e pare pasi jam e ndrojtur dhe hapem vetem me personat, qe me pelqejne dhe me te cilet mendon se mund te ndertoj nje marredhenie te bukur. Kush me njeh me te vertete, e di qe jam serioze, e rrepte dhe ambicioze por vetem kur punoj, ne jeten private me pelqen te rri mes miqve e te argetohem". Sa here qe kercen emocioni eshte gjithnje shume i madh dhe synimi i saj, eshte qe ate emocion t'ia komunikoje publikut qe e sheh. Me profesionin e ri te koreografes, "mjellmes", i duhet te sforcohet dyfish, qe kete objektiv te arrije ta trasmetoje jo me permes vetes, por permes balerineve te rinj, qe do te shfaqen me koreografite e saj.

----------


## Brari

Ka disa jave qe gati perdit tek kanal 5 e italise dalin Kledi, Ambeta,  Klajdi e Tili.. 4 balerin shqiptare qe konkurrojne ne Tv italian ..

Jan te mrekullueshem te 4 -ter..

Plasen italanet nga inati..

----------


## WaRrIoR

ehe kam pa ca pjese tek programi "Amici"
Ate Klajdin vetem duke e sulmu rrijne por ai me sa kam pa une ja meshtjell te gjitheve!
Ishte ne sfide me nje tjeter por ngaqe kishte dal i pari tek klasifikimi i me te deshiruarve e hoqen nga sfida! :) 

Shyqyr qe po dallohemi njehere ne shqiptaret!
Ishalla e fiton dhe kte vit nje shqipetar programin(sic e fitoje vjet Leon ;) )

----------


## vodafone_1

E ndjek sa here 
Tifoz bej per Klajdin sepse eshte me te verte talent
Po e dini pse e sulmojne Klajdin sepse ja kane te gjithe friken se mos fiton ai edhe te gjithe duan ta nxjerrin ne sfide.
Po se dine ata qe Klajdi ka per ta marre kete vit..ndersa per Tilin nuk ma ha shum syri sepse eshte pak i ndrojtur per cdo gje

----------


## indrit gjoni

klajdin jan duke e sulmu te gjith se ja kan friken se do fitoj,u bo kater vjet  te amici di maria, dalin ne finale vetem shqiptar, dhe kan fitu,vetem anbeta qe doli e dyta se nuk kendoi mir
gjithmon shqiptaret kan qen me te votuarit,dhe ja bonin italianet se kan dergu sms na shqiperia.

----------


## Brari

Ne kanalin 5 te tv italian ne programin AMICI te Maria  De Filippi-t  cfaqet shpesh balerina jone shqiptare, Ambeta..
Sikurse kolegu i saje Klejdi Kadiu dhe Ambeta te mahnit me talentin, elegancen e mjeshterine e saje..
Ne se Bota sot ka (supozojme..mendimi im ky)  10 balerina te perkryera patjeter 1 nder to eshte dhe Ambeta jone..
Uroj me shpirt ta shoh Ambeten.. ne skenat e teatrove me prestigjioze te botes..
Ajo eshte nje mrekulli  qe Zoti e ka krijuar per Baletin Klasik..  
Ambeta eshte krenaria jone..

Suksese Ambeta !!!

----------

skender76 (23-02-2018)

----------


## drague

E papame eshte.jane te vetmit qe na bejne te ndjehemi krenar,pervec erjones

----------


## alda09

Kush eshte erjona?  A, eshte talent me pelqen me teper se Klejdi,dhe patjeter qe ndjehem krenare.  Dhe te tillr kemi shume neper bote.

----------


## drague

Erjona Brace.scusi lei

----------


## icelok

nje keshille per Ambeten................nese mendon te besh emer dhe te vleresohesh per ate qe je .............mos rri ne Italy............largohu sa e shpejt.....urime

----------


## xhuliana

Anbeta....eshte yll fare....thjeshte e paarritshme.

----------


## Brari

Ne Amici perseri e pash Ambeten..

Kjo mrekulli  te befason e te befason..

Lum Familja qe e beri e lum Ajo per talentin e punen e palodhur.. po dhe ne Shqipot qe nuk imeritojme kto virtuoza..

----------


## Albo



----------


## puroshkodran

Rracistat e degjenerum nuk e lane te behej balerine e La Scala vetem se eshte shqiptare,megjithse e kishte kerku vete Carla Fracci.  Mori pjese ne emisionin Matrix ne Canale 5 dhe tha qe nuk deshironte te fliste per ket argument se i kishin ba nje gje shum te shemtuar.

----------


## Brari

as mua nuk me pelqen konsumimi i Ambetes tone..  ne kte programin e ksaj maries me ze burri..
mir do ishte te shkoje ne NjuJork.. . ose Londer a Berlin.. pse jo dhe ne Moske..

dua ta shoh Ambeten ne nje cfaqje te vertete baleti.. si prima balerine.. ne keto metropolet e botes..  


..

----------


## [Perla]

*Balerina e shpallur talenti më i madh i spektaklit "Miqtë" të Maria de Filipit, ka nisur një tur me balerinin Jose Perez dhe disa kërcimtarë nga kompani të famshme baleti në botë*

Anbeta Toromani, ylli i "Amici", një beniamine e spektatorit televiziv, është kthyer të dielën e 16 gushtit në skenën prestigjioze të Festivalit të Versilianës, me spektaklin "Finalmente Anbeta". Ajo shoqërohet nga Josè Perez (një tjetër talent i spektaklit të Maria De Filippi-t) dhe nga një grup i shkëlqyer balerinësh të ardhur nga bota, nga disa kompani baleti shumë të mira (Florencia Chinellato dhe Amilcar Moret Gonzalez nga Hamburg Ballet; Stefania Figliossi nga Ater Balletto; John Lam, Lorna Feijo dhe Nelson Madrigal nga Boston Ballet), nën drejtimin artistik të baletmaestres së shkollës më të famshme italiane, Alessandra Celentano.


Koreografitë mbajnë firmat e Petipa-s, Messerer-it, Balanchine-it, Neumeier-it, Forsythe-it, Kylian-it, MacMillan-it. Është një gala baleti me repertor klasik dhe modern, por që paraqet në të njëjtën kohë edhe numra të rinj koreografikë, krijuar posaçërisht për këtë tridhjetëvjetor të festivalit. Shtypi vendas shkruan se publiku nuk duhej ta humbiste këtë rast për të parë Anbetën në botën e saj, teatrin, për ta admiruar dhe për t'u magjepsur nga linjat dhe eleganca që vetëm një balet madhështor mund ta bëjë. "Finalmente Anbeta" është një spektakël ku bashkohen forca dhe brishtësia, talenti i një balerine të jashtëzakontë, një model për t'iu referuar të rinjtë balerinë të gjithë Italisë, dhe fenomeni televiziv i viteve të fundit, që mund të ndezë pasionin për artin e kërcimit.
Por protagonist në këtë spektakël me Anbetën është edhe balerini kuban Josè Perez, partner i përhershëm i Anbetës, qysh nga programi i De Filippi-t. Prej vitit 2004-ës ai ka hyrë në trupën e profesionistëve të "Amici"-t.


Para festivalit të Versilianës ata vijnë nga Festival di Mezza Estate i Kremonës, pikërisht me spektaklin "Më në fund Anbeta - Tour 2009". I njëjti repertor nga e njëjta trupë është ekzekutuar në Arena Giardino të Kremonës dhe që me sa duket do të zhvendoset edhe për pak kohë gjatë verës në skena të tjera.


Titulli i spektaklit sugjeron shumë, jo vetëm shpirtin udhëheqës të talentit të Anbetës në krye të kësaj kompanie të krijuar në një kohë të shkurtër.
Sugjeron edhe pritjen e publikut për shkëputjen e balerinës nga skena e konkurrimit për spektaklet e saj.

_
"Finalmente Anbeta"_, vjen pas triumfit në garën e talenteve të "Amici", më 15 qershor, ku ajo fitoi kupën si artistja më e mira e të gjitha edicioneve. Në edicionin ku kish qenë konkurruese kishte dalë e dyta, por tashmë është i vetmi personazh i dalë nga "Amici" që ka arritur majat e profesionalizmit dhe suksesit


Pas tri orëve spektakël të nivelit të lartë mes 12 të rinjsh, shumë prej të cilëve talente të mirëfillta, mbrëmja televizive e "Canale5" e 15 qershorit, e titulluar "Sfida e Talenteve", do të kurorëzonte fituese Anbeta Toromani. Ajo ishte pjesëmarrëse mes gjashtë këngëtarëve dhe gjashtë balerinëve që vinin nga edicione të ndryshme të shkollës-spektakël "Amici", ndërsa juria që vlerësoi paraqitjen e tyre përbëhej nga ekspertë të muzikës e baletit, dhe gazetarë.



*Anbeta fitoi garën dhe 50 mijë euro shpërblim.*

Toromani, balerinë klasike, u bë menjëherë e njohur për publikun e gjerë italian pas konkurrimit në edicionin e dytë të "Amici", ku u rendit e dyta. Spikati menjëherë mbi të gjithë të tjerët për zotësinë dhe talentin e saj të jashtëzakonshëm. Në fakt, Anbeta, deri në çastin kur erdhi në Itali për të konkurruar në "Amici", ishte balerinë e parë e Teatrit të Operës dhe Baletit në Tiranë.

Pas konkurrimit ajo u mbajt nga _"Amici"_, ku edhe sot është pjesë e trupës së profesionistëve të spektaklit. Mes arritjeve të ndryshme të Anbetës gjatë këtyre viteve në Itali, përveç spektakleve televizive të Maria De Filippit, mund të përmendim çmimin Gino Tani (2004) për artet e spektaklit dhe çmimin Danza&Danza (2005), pjesëmarrja në operën Makbethi i Giuseppe Verdit, në rolin e perëndeshës së shtrigave. 

_Shekulli_

----------

